# trail cam info



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

im looking to buy a trail camera but i dont know anything about them. i dont want to spend too much money but i want it to take good pictures. does anybody have any recommendations on what i should get?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a moutrie 4.0.it takes really good pics day and night.you find them on sale for 79-99$.be sure to use good alkiline batteries for it,they seem to work the best.a 5.0 from moutrie runs about 109-119$.no matter which on you buy moutrie or another brand ,see if it is solar compatible and purchase that with the rechargable batteries.check out thier web-site and you might be able to find one that has been reconditioned or special with all bells and whistles.like said before htere are many out there and no matter which you buy ,you'll enjoy them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just got a Wildgame Innovations IR5d at Dicks on sale for 99.99 then I used the 10 off 25 coupon from this site so it was 90 bucks. It came with a 2 gig card and first set of batteries. Best deal I could find by far for a cam with 5mp and even shoots 30 second videos.

I was in the same boat as you a week or two ago. I had never owned a trail cam or knew anything about them. Stopped and looked around at Dicks and Gander. Shopped online at Bass Pro and Cabelas and the one at Dicks was the best deal. I started searching for reviews and turns out this is suppose to be a sweet cam!! Only thing I could really find cheaper was a 1.3mp and incandescent flash for 50 bucks at Cabelas.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

*BassBlaster* have you used the cam yet? if so how did the pics turn out?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

All the pics I have seen on the Wildgame Innovation website look really good. I havnt hung my cam up yet so I cant give you anything just yet. Its going up tomorrow. I wanted to build a security box for it and i just got it done today. Just lettin the paint set for a day before i put it to use. I should have some pics in a few days.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a wildgame innovations camera and I have had it for about a yaer infact I have three and I love them they are cheap and take great pictures.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

i checked out the wildgame innovations IR5d on dicks website. but it didnt say anything about it having the infrared flash. i heard that the IR is supposed to prevent scaring the deer?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The IR5 is infra red, thats what the IR means in the model number. It's the IR5D which is infra red 5mp digital.


----------

